# New-to-me Logan



## herbet999 (Jan 9, 2015)

I picked up this Logan today. It looks to be in pretty good shape. Everything seems to work and I saw it run before made a decision. Sounded pretty smooth. I thought the variable speed would be more more noisy. It's 3 phase so I will be hooking it up to a VFD at my shop. The model number is marked as "VLH" which I'm assuming means variable speed, L00 spindle, and hardened bed. It didn't come with a huge amount of tooling but it does have a 4 jaw chuck, 6 jaw chuck, and a face place. It also came with the quick change gear box, spindle brake, threading dial, carriage stop, and machinist light. One thing it did not come with is a collet adapter. Not a big lathe but bigger than my little 10 inch. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Holescreek (Jan 9, 2015)

Pretty cool! I never knew Logan had a lathe that used an L00 chuck mount. How long's the bed?  I'm going to start looking for a lathe with a longish bed that uses the L00 mount so I can keep using the existing tooling I have from my Traytop.


----------



## rafe (Jan 10, 2015)

That is a fine looking lathe and logans have a great reputation, I hope it serves you well


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats, looks like a really nice lathe.


----------



## herbet999 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks all, It's 12 x 23. A little short but that's good for me with limited space in my shop and probably no need to work on any long items.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Jan 10, 2015)

Herbet,
Looks to me you have a fine Logan on your hands.  Congratulations on the acquisition.  I'm sure you will enjoy it.  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## Alphonse (Jan 10, 2015)

Kudos  on the Logan 12!   I like my Logan I have had for almost 10 years [10"] They are well made and heavy duty. A 12 or 14 inch swing is great to have also. There is are a lot of Logan parts still available.


----------



## bobby light (Jan 11, 2015)

Spindle break? Where? I have had a few of these Logans and have never seen one.


----------



## herbet999 (Jan 11, 2015)

bobby light said:


> Spindle break? Where? I have had a few of these Logans and have never seen one.



The handle below the start button (left side of the picture). Downward motion cuts the power. Further downward pressure applies the mechanical brake.


----------



## TomKro (Jan 19, 2015)

That's a really nice looking lathe.

Just wondering what sort of horsepower on that machine?


----------



## RandyM (Jan 19, 2015)

Holescreek said:


> Pretty cool! I never knew Logan had a lathe that used an L00 chuck mount. How long's the bed?  I'm going to start looking for a lathe with a longish bed that uses the L00 mount so I can keep using the existing tooling I have from my Traytop.



All of their larger machines are L00. I have a 6561H and it is an L00.


----------



## herbet999 (Jan 24, 2015)

TomKro said:


> That's a really nice looking lathe.
> 
> Just wondering what sort of horsepower on that machine?



It's 1 HP 3 phase but I'm using a VFD.


----------



## TomKro (Jan 24, 2015)

Variable speed and VFD - that should give you all kinds of speed control.
Also, just noticed the large dials on the cross feed and compound - very nice.


----------



## bobby light (Jan 24, 2015)

herbet999 said:


> The handle below the start button (left side of the picture). Downward motion cuts the power. Further downward pressure applies the mechanical brake.
> 
> View attachment 92171



Nice little feature!!!


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice!):thumbzup3:


----------



## Chuck Forman (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice.  I'm repairing a 11 X 36 Logan model 922, circa 1952 that I got cheap (by Oregon standards).  More basic lathe than yours, but nice speed range for its era/design, ways look good and you can use 5C collets.  Have replaced spindle bearings and am making gear to replace broken one in QC box.


----------

